# SLC police chief needs to go



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=32332843&ni...gests-tighter-gun-restrictions&s_cid=queue-22

We don't need this type of thinking in our state.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

No ****! Get him out....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Isn't he Nancy Pelosi's cousin (seriously)?


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

(*"I'm not one that says we take guns away from people or anything else. But there are certainly people you can't argue should not have access to firearms because of their propensity for violence, because of what they've done in the past."*)* Police Chief Burbank*

How about restricting certain police officers with a history of violence from having guns?????


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I am going to get slammed for this but if anything needs to change it needs to be the private selling of firearms. If I sell a firearm to somebody else they have to have a concealed weapons permit or I have to know them personally (family, really close friends). This is to protect me more than them.

I do agree with you guys though that what the police chief says is not right. It is a right to bear arms (unless you have done something to get that right taken away) and if you are able and feel comfortable you should bare arms.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

He's entitled to his opinion but I don't think he should use the media for free to spew his opinion just because he is the chief. He should not be publicly using his position to broadcast his ideas. He is to uphold the current laws to the best of his ability, not question them openly in the news.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

HighNDry said:


> He's entitled to his opinion but I don't think he should use the media for free to spew his opinion just because he is the chief. He should not be publicly using his position to broadcast his ideas. He is to uphold the current laws to the best of his ability, not question them openly in the news.


No doubt. He needs to remember what branch of government he is employed in.

Furthermore arming the citizens is a definite deterrent to those thinking that they can pull a weapon out and commit a crime wherever they chose.


----------

